# OPSEC: a 5 year old's perspective



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My oldest is now out on her own leaving only 6 kids at home. For the very first time my two youngest daughters will now experience life in their own individual bedrooms. After weeks of carpet cleaning, painting, vinyl wall decals, several boxes of IKEA, new lights, new outlet covers, etc. they little ladies are now living apart. The older of the two is downstairs with her older brother and sister, while the younger one is upstairs in her former room (just remodeled and designed for one occupant). Last night when putting the younger one to bed she told me she was concerned about her sister. I asked why and she said "she shouldn't be sleeping downstairs before we practice a fire drill". I told her we actually did talk about what to do in case of a fire and even had her remove her screen and open her window. Plus next weekend we are going to do a fire drill. "Oh. Well what about bad guys? What if a bad guy gets into the house?". If a bad guy gets through the alarm, and the dogs and manages to find the door to the lower level; he will still need to get through a young man who is pretty solid with a collapsible baton (which he keeps handy) as well as a shotgun (also nearby). "Hmmm, what if she find a bug? I always kill the bugs". Well then she will just have to start killing them on her own. She is nearly 2 years older than you afterall. "Okay, but what if she wakes up missing me? Will she know to come upstairs and give me a hug?" Absolutely she will. I will make sure she knows that she can come up and hug you anytime she is missing you. "Okay then, I just wanted to make sure she would be okay. She is not as brave as me you know."

While I discourage law enforcement as a career for my children. That little girl is the most likely of the 7 to put on a badge. She has been shooting since she was 4 and is as fearless as a kid can be while still having thoughts of self preservation. She is also very concerned about her siblings, younger and older. Looks just like her mother, acts just like her father. Scary.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL!

She sounds like one smart cookie! You must be very proud. Keep up the good work.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

The fruit never falls far from the tree. You sound like one proud father as well you should be!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

sounds like a great kid you got there.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't things like that just make you swell up and go...Thank God! ?

I got my moment when my daughter suddenly decided to enter Army ROTC in college her freshman year. I used every trick I know how not to cry when she started telling me how much easier it was because of things I'd told her over the years.

Way to go Sentry! You done good, bud!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

She is definitely made for such a time as this!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Patience… takes most folks a while to get what is really on their mind! Sounds like she has the makin’s, testing you first!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> While I discourage law enforcement as a career for my children. That little girl is the most likely of the 7 to put on a badge. She has been shooting since she was 4 and is as fearless as a kid can be while still having thoughts of self preservation. She is also very concerned about her siblings, younger and older. Looks just like her mother, acts just like her father. Scary.


She asks some good opsec questions and it's obvious you have trained hee well, but, and take this for what it is, the opinion of an armchair psychologist (I have worked with kids for over 10 years though...) but it sounds like she is voicing her separation anxiety in a brave way. I never understood the rush of Americans to put their kids in separate rooms, there is safety in numbers and whatever difficulties arise from sharing a room they are more than made up for by the feeling of safeness, AND the education in relationships afforded.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I do not believe that a parent is due credit for a good child anymore than they should be blamed for a bad child. I do believe nature and nurture exists and that one can be partially formed (good or bad) by experience or lack of training. But within the walls of my home I credit the child with their good deeds and hold them individually accountable for the bad. So thank you, but if any credit is due outside of the spirit, mind, will and emotions of the child it's because of the grace of God and not because of me. 

Padre, there is no doubt whatsoever that she presented her anxiety in the form of a tough exterior. We tell our children all the time that there is room in our hearts for many things; love, compassion, happiness, peace, patience, joy, comfort, kindness, etc. But if we allow our hearts to fill with worry, fear, apathy or hate; the good is drowned out and nothing remains but the negative. And those negative emotions are lies planted inside of us by the dark one. So my belief is she was fighting an internal battle against fear and worry. And she won. With the help of a star shaped pillow full of bright LED's.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> I do not believe that a parent is due credit for a good child anymore than they should be blamed for a bad child. I do believe nature and nurture exists and that one can be partially formed (good or bad) by experience or lack of training. But within the walls of my home I credit the child with their good deeds and hold them individually accountable for the bad. So thank you, but if any credit is due outside of the spirit, mind, will and emotions of the child it's because of the grace of God and not because of me.


If you moved to Memphis, TN or quite a few of the towns down in the delta, you might think differently. I'll agree with you that parents shouldn't be wholly credited or blamed for the outcome of any particular child, but I believe that they greatly influence the child when they actually parent the kid. Kids tend to imitate their parents.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know my stance won't be the popular one, but I have seen far too many really good kids come out of craptastic homes and sh_tbirds come out of good loving homes to see it differently. We can all see through our circumstances and find the light if we choose too. Albeit a much harder fought battle for some than others.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I know my stance won't be the popular one, but I have seen far too many really good kids come out of craptastic homes and sh_tbirds come out of good loving homes to see it differently. We can all see through our circumstances and find the light if we choose too. Albeit a much harder fought battle for some than others.


I'll agree with you.

It's when the individual (children in this case) makes a decision on what they are going to do with their life.

Yes there are family influences.

Yes there are friend influences.

And yes sometimes fate smacks you around.

But in the end it's the individual's decisions that decides what type of person they will be.


----------

